# Hello everyone. My depression story



## Momof2girls (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just joined this forum and I hope to enjoy myself here. 

First and foremost a bit of background. I have been married to my DH 4 years this month, we've been together for 8. We have 2 beautiful girls, DD15 and DD5. DD15 is from my ex, who pays her no mind, so my DH considers her his own. He's a great man. We also live with my grandparents who are in their 90s. 

A little over a year ago I became very depressed. There were lots of things going on at the time. My brothers (yes PLURAL) were staying with us, and stressing out our relationship. My DH was ragging on me everyday about them and how lazy they were etc. etc. So we had (count them) 8 people living under one roof. I am also a part time college student. I was so stressed and depressed that I could not study, I went to work one Friday and realized I had work sitting on my desk from Monday undone. I had no idea what the heck I had been doing all week. I had no recollection. It was a very scary thought, because typically I am very anal about my work. It was at that point I called my doctor. 

When I went to see her I started explaining everything to her and she was like "OH my goodness and you're just coming to me now!!" (The stress at home had been going on since the fall). She was surprise that I wasn't locked up in a looney bin somewhere!! 

She prescribed me some anti-depression medication and told me to take it easy. She also spoke to my DH about it a bit. 

The problem with the pills, that I have been taking for a year is that they knock my sex drive down, couple that with the fact that I have the Mirena IUD (known side effect also) I am NEVER in the mood. It bothers my DH quite a bit. So recently I have been taking the pills every other day. I know I am not supposed to do that, but it hasn't really effected me that much and I am starting to get a sex drive back. DH doesn't know that I stopped taking them, or he'd get upset... he calls them my anti-crazy pills. 

I was wondering what the other members of this forum thoughts were on this. I know I should talk to my dr. but I just have a feeling that she'll tell me to either a)stop taking them completely or b)keep taking them EVERYDAY and I really don't want to do either. I feel it may be my crutch, and that I am just afraid to let go of the "anti-crazy" pills but IDK.... 

BTW my brothers no longer live with us, we kicked them out about a month after all this. 

Any input? 


-Mom of 2 girls


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, please talk to your doctor! There are other antidepressants with fewer sexual side effects -- Wellbutrin is one, there are others.

Remember when she first said, OMG Why didn't you come in before?

That's exactly what she will say right now. You need to call her. Period. No question.

And btw, eldercare is grueling, so points in heaven, and yay for kicking out your brothers


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I have nothing against anti-depressants, other than they usually work best with therapy. Guess what? If you took away your pills, you would still be left with depression and the same issues, why? Because the real issues are not being dealt with, they are just being treated with meds, doesn't usually work to well alone. My suggestion, get into some therapy to deal with whats going on and how to cope.


----------



## Delmar555 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi dear, 

Welcome to this forum and thanks for joining this discussion board. 
I hope here you will get all help to deal your depression and anxiety and get rid of your present condition.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

If taking the pills every second day still helps, then why not? 
You don't have to tell your h everything you do, even married people are entitled to some privacy.
He sounds hard to live with, Tell him it's disrespectful to call them 'anti crazy pills'. 
You have a lot on your plate.


----------



## Momof2girls (Jun 1, 2012)

Its funny that this thread was brought up now.... Its been quite a while since I posted on here. Made me remember my other postings. I no longer take antidepressants. I have turned to religion and prayer. I am happy most days. It seems most of my depression issues stemmed from the way my ex treated me. I'm a different person than I was a year ago.


----------

